# Debian Sarge friert immer nach 59 Minuten und 30 Sekunden ein



## cIrCa (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo, wir stehen vor einem relativ grossen Problem, nämlich folgendem:

Da Debian sarge ja nun zu stable wurde, wollten wir dies auf unseren Servern installieren, was ja auch kein Problem darstellte.

Nach dem Update von woody auf sarge, haben wir rebootet.
Der Neustart verlief normal, keine Fehler, nach 59Minuten und 30 Sekunden aber, friert das System ein.
Unser Provider sah die Server mehrmals schon im "eingefrorenen" Zustand: Bildschirm schwarz...

Das konnte auf 4 Servern gleicher Hardware reproduziert werden:
SiS Chipset, Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 651 Host (rev 02).

Ausserdem haben wir auch schon mit diversen Kerneln versucht - ohne Erfolg:
- sarge kernel 2.4.27-2-686
- backports kernel 2.4.27-2-686
- backports kernel 2.4.26-1-686
- sarge kernel 2.6.8-2-686
- self built 2.4.31

Mit Debian woody hatten die Server absolut keine Probleme...


Hier noch ein Uptime-Tracking von 2 Servern:

```
2   0 days, 02:02:49 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686      Mon Jun 13 15:48:41 2005
 3   0 days, 01:57:41 | Linux 2.6.8-2-686       Mon Jun 13 09:02:10 2005
 4   0 days, 00:59:32 | Linux 2.4.26-1-686      Sun Jun 12 20:07:45 2005
 5   0 days, 00:59:31 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686-smp  Tue Jun  7 14:30:36 2005
 6   0 days, 00:59:31 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686-smp  Wed Jun  8 01:37:37 2005
 7   0 days, 00:59:31 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686-smp  Wed Jun  8 10:02:29 2005
 8   0 days, 00:59:30 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686-smp  Tue Jun  7 10:18:33 2005
 9   0 days, 00:59:30 | Linux 2.4.26-1-686      Sun Jun 12 18:59:14 2005
10   0 days, 00:59:29 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686-smp  Wed Jun  8 13:30:20 2005
11   0 days, 00:59:29 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686      Sun Jun 12 10:46:23 2005
12   0 days, 00:59:29 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686      Mon Jun 13 12:10:22 2005
13   0 days, 00:59:29 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686      Mon Jun 13 13:16:10 2005
14   0 days, 00:59:28 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686      Mon Jun 13 11:00:32 2005
15   0 days, 00:59:23 | Linux 2.6.8-2-686       Sun Jun 12 21:10:10 2005
16   0 days, 00:59:22 | Linux 2.6.8-2-686       Sun Jun 12 22:22:16 2005
17   0 days, 00:59:22 | Linux 2.6.8-2-686       Mon Jun 13 07:38:54 2005

 1   0 days, 01:13:35 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686-smp  Mon Jun 13 10:27:35 2005
 2   0 days, 01:04:25 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686-smp  Mon Jun 13 15:48:27 2005
 3   0 days, 00:59:27 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686-smp  Mon Jun 13 12:10:43 2005
 4   0 days, 00:59:26 | Linux 2.4.31-nine       Mon Jun 13 17:24:47 2005
 5   0 days, 00:59:26 | Linux 2.4.31-nine       Mon Jun 13 18:58:59 2005
 6   0 days, 00:59:25 | Linux 2.4.27-2-686-smp  Mon Jun 13 13:15:58 2005
```



Über konstruktive Hilfe wären wir sehr dankbar.

mfg parn


----------



## Daniel Toplak (17. Juni 2005)

Schau doch mal bitte in die logfiles:
/var/log/messages
oder
/var/log/kern.log

Gruß Daniel


----------



## cIrCa (18. Juni 2005)

Daniel Toplak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau doch mal bitte in die logfiles:
> /var/log/messages
> oder
> /var/log/kern.log



Das ganze wurde nicht mehr geloggt.... d.h. Logfiles zeigen keine Fehler an.


----------



## TeCe (16. Juli 2005)

Vorab: Ich hab nicht die riesen Ahnung von Linux-Systemen.

Aber ich würde jetzt mal blöd tippen das ihr entweder einen zerschossenen cronjob habt /etc/cron.daily -> scripte prüfen.
Oder sich vielleicht etwas in den Kernelmodulen drastisch geändert hat und eure .config nicht mehr mitmachen möchte.
Habt ihr es schonmal mit den fast rein modularen debian-kernel-images probiert?

```
apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.12.2
```


----------

